# Can i use Samsung Galaxy Y as an internet dongle?



## psr (Dec 22, 2011)

I want to buy Samsung Galaxy Y android Phone.  I want to know if i can use it to surf the internet  on a Laptop or a PC by connecting it via USB just like an internet dongle. I have heard that its not possible to do so on Samsung Phones. Is it true?


----------



## andro (Dec 22, 2011)

You can use it


----------



## Desmond (Dec 22, 2011)

Definitely

You phone should support tethering.


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 22, 2011)

Yes absolutely.
Not only that you turn your phone into a Wifi hotspot too


----------



## Desmond (Dec 22, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> Yes absolutely.
> Not only that you turn your phone into a Wifi hotspot too


^^^
+1


----------



## rajeevk (Dec 22, 2011)

Yes, you can. I have a Samsung Galaxy Y and I am using it as a Wifi Hotspot.


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 23, 2011)

psr said:


> I want to buy Samsung Galaxy Y android Phone.  I want to know if i can use it to surf the internet  on a Laptop or a PC by connecting it via USB just like an internet dongle. I have heard that its not possible to do so on Samsung Phones. Is it true?



Yes u can use it for internet on laptop/desktop....& I think all phones having GPRS can be used to connect to internet on PC...I had used samsung wave for the same purpose.


----------



## vishald (Dec 26, 2011)

@rajeevk Can you put some light on your wifi set up i.e. how are you connecting it to the Internet and how to convert it in to wifi hotspot?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## jatt (Dec 26, 2011)

Dear frnds,
I need to  connect and use wifi broadband home connection over my samsung galaxy young phone which supports wifi connection i can able to see UTStarcom on connection but it stucks on obtaining IP and do nothing.Please give me complete tutorial for that here.I shall be very thankful to you.


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 26, 2011)

^^ check under wifi advanced features if there is any option to change regulatory domain.


----------



## jatt (Dec 27, 2011)

Now not able to edit modem settings how can i able to again please advice here.When i filled 192.168.1.1 nothing happening first it was working.I do something wrong with settings please suggest.thanks

please reply here i am waiting for that please

now i am able to connect  but not able to surf any webpage.please help me .i shall be very thankful to you .


----------



## red dragon (Dec 28, 2011)

Restart your phone....turn off..turn on the wifi on your phone....it will start scanning available network...once you see your network,select it.
It will ask for password/encryption key...enter it...wait few seconds
.Viola!connected.
But you started your thread about something else right?


----------



## jatt (Dec 29, 2011)

thanks for reply here sorry for thread,Now i connected all things working great thanks.


----------



## Renny (Feb 19, 2012)

Won't using it as a 3G data card continuously for long periods damage the mobile (due to heating and faster battery draining)?


----------



## manoj_299 (Feb 19, 2012)

Ya, it make phone hot and battery drain very fast. So u will have to keep charging it continuously during use. Chances of damaging phone is high.


----------

